# icd9 influenza



## mamacase1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Are there different ICD 9 codes for influenza a and influenza b ?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,
Codes for influenza a and influenza b are same...Influenza NOS-487.1 only...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## maheshphyzio@gmail.com (Mar 8, 2013)

influenza a and influenza b same icd 487.1?


----------



## madhuanneboina (Mar 21, 2013)

*Difference between Flu A and B*

Influenza was first diagnosed in the 1930s and has since been classified into three types: A, B and C. Influenza C has never caused a major epidemic, but A and B each have. Also known as the flu, influenza is a highly contagious virus that can have severe complications. The two strands have different biological mechanisms but are largely similar, especially in the symptoms. 

http://www.ehow.com/about_5195791_difference-between-influenza-b_.html

I'm using 487.1 for Influenza unspecified or Flu and 488.02 for type A and B. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Open for suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## CBondurant1226 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Coding for influenza's*

March 15, 2010 Coding for H1N1 Flu For The Record Vol. 22 No. 5 P. 28
H1N1 flu is assigned to ICD-9-CM code 488.1, Influenza due to identified novel H1N1 influenza virus. According to current coding guidelines, only confirmed H1N1 flu cases are assigned to this code. A confirmed case does not require a positive laboratory finding, but it does require physician documentation that a patient has H1N1 flu (or swine flu). Do not assign 488.1 if the physician documents possible or probable H1N1. Instead, a code from category 487, Influenza, should be used.
http://www.fortherecordmag.com/archives/031510p28.shtml

How should we code a diagnosis of influenza type A? Should we report ICD-9-CM code 487.1?
A: The correct ICD-9-CM code for a patient who has influenza with respiratory manifestations is 487.1. No other code is necessary because 487.1 includes manifestations of laryngitis, pharyngitis, or respiratory infection (upper) (acute).
However, when a physician documents influenza type A, coders should query to determine whether the patient has one of the following conditions:
    Influenza due to identified avian influenza virus, which includes avian influenza, bird flu, and influenza A/H5N1 (ICD-9-CM code 488.0)
    Influenza due to identified novel H1N1 influenza virus, which includes 2009 H1N1 (swine) influenza virus, novel 2009 influenza H1N1, novel H1N1 influenza, novel influenza A/H1N1, or swine flu (ICD-9-CM code 488.1)
Neither 488.0 nor 488.1 require an additional code.
http://blogs.hcpro.com/revenuecycleinstitute/2010/01/qa-coding-for-influenza-type-a/


----------

